# Need a team name ASAP



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I sign up for two-man league tomorrow night. I'm looking for a catchy team name. Anyone have any suggestions.

thanks, boxcar


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

the Bandits


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

How about the ball breakers?? Kinda has a double meaning..haha! Goodl uck on the tourney!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

The Brew Crew

Pirates

Oops


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Thor,

just a suggestion hehe...

well, How about...

Super Twins
Yin & Yang
Dynamic Duo...hehe

uhmm...since your nick is Thor, how about Thor and Loki..

or Mighty Hammer, or Mjolnir or Thor's Hammer hehe

here is something about Thor's Hammer...

Overview

Mjolnir is the most fearsome weapon in the arsenal of the Norse pantheon and is used to slay any challengers to Æsir supremacy. While referred to as a club, an axe, and a hammer, Mjolnir was thought to be capable of toppling giants and entire mountains with a single blow.
Mjolnir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hehe, so with a single swing, you and your team mate will topple all your opponents...


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

I went with *Dangerous Duffers*. Thanks everyone for the ideas.

boxcar


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Mjolnir is the most fearsome weapon in the arsenal of the Norse pantheon and is used to slay any challengers to Æsir supremacy. While referred to as a club, an axe, and a hammer, Mjolnir was thought to be capable of toppling giants and entire mountains with a single blow.


Viking metal ftw!


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks white tiger but I already signed up last night for league and picked a team name.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

whats the name?


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

*Dangerous Duffers*


----------

